# Trust This Tire?



## wrongway (Jul 13, 2020)

I bought these a few weeks ago for my current project. I put one on the front rim this morning and have this. Would you trust this? This is at 60PSI. Luckily I have a new set headed across the country from another source!


----------



## bricycle (Jul 13, 2020)

better sucked in than puffed out, I reck'n.


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Jul 13, 2020)

That's odd and a tough call. Looks like from being bound tight for shipping? Maybe before you got it. You would think 60psi would pop it out. I'd  leave it on couple days and maybe just kinda roll ride on it to see if it straightens out. The rubber and tread do not look to have manufacture defect. Good luck.


----------



## Sven (Jul 14, 2020)

*Absolutely  not*


----------



## fattyre (Jul 14, 2020)

Nope.


----------



## fat tire trader (Jul 14, 2020)

What brand and model tire is it? I would ask the supplier to allow you to return it. This is an example of why we should be buying from and supporting our local bike shops.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jul 14, 2020)

I'm more concerned about your fingernails.


----------



## wrongway (Jul 14, 2020)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> I'm more concerned about your fingernails.



I never let them grow out. I don't know why? Nervous habit?


----------



## wrongway (Jul 14, 2020)

I bought these in April from Ebay. A place called Trail This in Mount Horeb, Wisconsin. I contacted them late yesterday and this morning they apologized and already have a new set headed my way, free of charge! I am impressed, happy and would deal with them again!


----------

